# Ram Water Conditions



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so I finally got my 20gal. set up and running, with my little corydoras in it to help cycle it. He isn't looking so good right now, been sitting almost motionless in a corner of the tank with just his gills moving. I plan on moving my female ram into the tank with some cardinals next week, but I will have to ween my female off the pure tap water and onto a half-distilled half-tap mix. Would it be okay if I topped the tank off with a gallon of distilled water? Or would it send my cory and and my rams and cardinals (when I add them) into osmotic shock? I could still add some tap water instead of distilled water, but I would like to soften my water slightly with the distilled.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, and one other thing, are dither or target fish necessary in a breeding tank for rams? Thanks for the answers


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 gallon in 20? Should be okay. Its usually okay to replace evaporated water with distilled. Add slowly at first and slow down if they look funky.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

I find this really funny, but by the time I got to checking these posts, I had tested my water, and somehow it is soft  . This means I don't even need to add distilled water in the first place, its already soft! How it happened, I don't know, but I'm glad it did . My cory is happily scrounging for food as I write this, so everything seems okay. Thanks anyway though emc7!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually you don't need dithers for rams. Maybe for an esp. aggressive pair.


----------

